# To all those who are going to find 2nd March hard - thinking of you xxx



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Thinking+sending my love to anyone who has lost their mum/still waiting to be one.
Its going to be hard for you and just wanted to send you  lots of love and hugs and                      

love

susie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thankyou Suszy 

's back atcha hun

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to echo what Suszy said....thinking of you all and sending lots of love to you all.....


----------

